
Rovio opens new game studio in London - happy-go-lucky
http://www.rovio.com/rovio-opens-new-game-studio-london
======
forvelin
Can anybody explain why Rovio -a finnish company- is going UK while hard-
brexit is coming closer ?

~~~
detritus
Specifically, no - but as a resident I find it hard to imagine that all the
potential that London and the UK has to offer the world will suddenly and
absolutely evaporate leaving it a desolate wasteland of squandered capacity.

The money must flow, after all.

